
Programming Robots – Learn Programming in VR - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/class/programming-robots/
======
shafyy
Hey there!

I'm the co-founder of Kosmos School and I'm excited to launch our newest
class. A lot of kid told us that they are interested in programming, and who
doesn't love Mechs?

You can think of this class as Sphero on steroids. Kids learn programming
(block-based) and then can see what their huge Mech does. Not only that, they
can ride along in the Mech.

Later down the road, we'd love to add features where you can invite your
friends over and battle or do other fun stuff in your Mechs.

